# Chained #64s and Big Rocks, Bareback



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Bareback shooting has my mind right now! My current favorite "slingshot" is two 10" lengths of 2040 on a keyring :screwy:

I thought last night about trying some chained office bands bareback since they already have the loop at the bottom and all. They're slow and sucky with regular ammo but really come into their own when shooting rocks. Something about them just shoots rocks straighter with less corkscrewing in flight and fewer flyers than any other kind of bands I've tried. They're still heavy and slow but it's always better to hit the target than not.

So... bareback shooting with big-ish rocks and chained #64 bands :thumbsup:


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I suppose there's a tournament in 5 or 6 weeks that I should be practicing for...


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good stuff, M.J !!!! I have said in the past that office rubber bands are seriously under rated. Yep ... they are not super speedy, but they handle heavy ammo quite well.

There are large differences in #64 bands. I find Staples brand to be the worst, and Alliance Sterling bands to be the best. But even the junkiest ones work pretty well. To improve your velocity, you might try a bit of tapering ... perhaps make the first set a threesome instead of a pair, etc.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

nice shooting, just wait till you break them in a little bit.



Charles said:


> To improve your velocity, you might try a bit of tapering ... perhaps make the first set a threesome instead of a pair, etc.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


i second this. i have one set up for rocks with a 3x3x3x2 set up.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Imperial said:


> nice shooting, just wait till you break them in a little bit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I tried a few setups before settling on 2x4. All I'm hunting with them is cans and the set in the video kills cans dead out to 20yd, so it's good enough for me :thumbsup:


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Tried it out and ill put it this way im glad I didint use a rock man that didint feel good. I bet i could figure it out but i got a lot of real slingshots to use instead. But i showed it to a coworker and he liked the idea so i gave him the project.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

SlingshotBill said:


> Tried it out and ill put it this way im glad I didint use a rock man that didint feel good. I bet i could figure it out but i got a lot of real slingshots to use instead. But i showed it to a coworker and he liked the idea so i gave him the project.


ALWAYS delegate dangerous tasks to others .... :rofl: :wave:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

Scared I might need my nucks for surgery----MINE!!!!

Hehe, Steve


----------

